# Char-Griller Duo w/ Side Fire Box ~ RUST!



## benderz85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello SMFers,

So...I have been smoking meat for about two months now and having loads of fun!

My Q-views have included spatchcock chicken, wings, ribs, and bacon...MMMM :P

Unfortunately, the paint on my SFB has bubbled and chipped away verrrry quickly...

Almost instantly...but definitely quickly...the paintless area has become rusty :(

Any quick maintenance tips for this problem? Should I just sand and paint with high temp?

This may seem like a simple fix to most...but I am a far cry from a handyman.

Thanks everyone ~ yours in smoke!

Brad


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah, take the area down to bare metal, prime and paint with High Temp paints.


----------



## venture (Jul 4, 2011)

Pretty normal over time.  Yours seems to have happened quickly.  Sanding and a hit with steel brushes on a drill.  High temp paint.  Then plan on doing it again.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## keninnavarre (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey, I had the same problem with mine. First use, paint bubbled like crazy. I just scraped the bubbled paint off and shot it with some Canola oil ( the cheap non-stick cooking spray from Wally World) when cooled. I've been doing that with my other smoker for years now, and it takes care of the rust problem pretty well. I never had luck with any paint on my fireboxes. We have alot of salt air where I live and rust and corrision is always an issue with metal outdoors.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds like oiling it may be the best long term solution.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 16, 2011)

Benderz,aftyer the next cook you do,take a rag and wipe the grill down while it is still warm and grease is loose. Use this to wipe the outside of the FB everytime you cook(you could use some cheap Dollar Store cooking oil) wipe the FB down and let it cool down with the grease on there;this will get into the pores of the metal and help preserve the metal(water and oil don't mix).Doesn't hurt the cooker and is cheaper than the $10 can of high heat paint. Then keep it in the garage,it doesn't tend to get wet and rust.LOL
	

		
			
		

		
	








  The side of this FB is the way yours got,this pit is 3yrs.old and the oiling has kept it in good shape.Don't worry,it won't smell,but don't wear your Sunday suit to cook in;LOL


----------



## james bierman (Dec 24, 2012)

thanks for all the good info on this board guys i have the same problem with my cg duo and was wondering which way to go to fix the problem. think im going to do both wife bought me two cans of high temp paint the other day while she was out and stuck them in the grill as a surprize to me. Then lokks at me and says get to painting my grill and by the way you are smoking ribs tonight kisses me and walks away laughing


----------



## capndonkey (Jan 7, 2013)

I've had my CG duo for 3 years now, and it's had some rust issues.  I always keep it covered, but in MD, whether you're near the bay or the shore, our air is SALTY.  Cooking oil, and TLC is what keeps mine going.  But I'm about to trade up to two 22.5" WSM"s for competition, and I will be keeping those inside when not practicing or competing.  Still love the duo, though.  Perfect propane for quick family meals, SFB makes for some good smokin if you make your own baffle.  I'll be keeping my CG Duo until it rusts to pieces.


----------



## guy26 (Jan 16, 2013)

adiochiro3 said:


> Yeah, take the area down to bare metal, prime and paint with High Temp paints.


I got the CG Grilling Pro with the SFB back in March, and I have a had the same issue with my SFB after my first cook. My fiance's mom has the same model, just a few years older and her SFB hasn't rusted. I think you can attribute this to the product being made cheaper...

You can go to Wally World (Wal Mart) and get a can of Rustoleum high temp BBQ paint. It is flat black and has the primer in it already. Since the factory paint bubbles easily, try to get all the area you think will need the bbq paint otherwise you might have to repeat the process.

Guy


----------



## ellison (Apr 7, 2013)

Brad

  I had the same problem with my SB and I sanded then painted with High temp motor paint. It did not work so I had a new top made out hevy gage Alumim cost me about 50 but it don't rust no more


----------



## benderz85 (May 17, 2013)

Yeah, I had sanded/painted as well. It looked proper again for at least two cookouts. Rusted up again.


----------



## smokingforfun (May 17, 2013)

Scrape it with a metal scraper and wire brush to remove the big chunks. Use a wet towel you can discard to clean the surface of all remaining debris. Then use a high temp paint like http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/cat...=None&Ntpr=1&Ntpc=1&selectedCatgry=Search+All  from rustoleum. I would apply 2 coats to the outside only. Between applying the 2 coats heat your smoker without smoke to allow the paint to set in. Once you have done this with both coats and it has cooled down, I would use a paper towel with vegetable oil on it and wipe down the outside to help prevent it from happening again. The vegetable oil and cleaning the outside should be done at least twice a year.


----------



## tigertrout (May 17, 2013)

Has anyone tried Stove Blacking?


----------



## james bierman (May 17, 2013)

I hit mine with a wire brush and painted with high temp paint


----------



## tommyboymeats (May 28, 2013)

Guy26 said:


> I got the CG Grilling Pro with the SFB back in March, and I have a had the same issue with my SFB after my first cook. My fiance's mom has the same model, just a few years older and her SFB hasn't rusted. I think you can attribute this to the product being made cheaper...
> 
> You can go to Wally World (Wal Mart) and get a can of Rustoleum high temp BBQ paint. It is flat black and has the primer in it already. Since the factory paint bubbles easily, try to get all the area you think will need the bbq paint otherwise you might have to repeat the process.
> 
> Guy


I have the same unit with same problem....is this Rustoleum high temp BBQ paint you speak of doing the trick for you Guy?


----------



## wonderboy62 (May 25, 2015)

What can you tell me about making your own baffle?  I've had the CG duo with SFB for about 3 years myself.  Temp control can be a challenge and the heat distribution across the main box with the meat is uneven.  Is this what the baffle is for?

Any help is much appreciate!


----------

